# Best Chew toys going the Antler my mates love them and they last



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

There safe in 'Oz' land ;D 

Nothing beats natural and nature ;D


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Your right about that.

For some **** reason my boys will not touch them, and they will chew any thing else I give them.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the Kong classic & bone - the only 2 PIKE has eVer known = save the recipet - after 4yrs never had 2 buy a new 1 - @ tractor supply no ?'s asked - show them some remains - U get a new 1 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreed Rudy, our girl loves the antlers!
And they last forever!

Chris


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

I got an Antler and my boy will chew on it for a little bit and then move on. Bully sticks are the only thing he will chew on for hours. I need to find some like that but cheaper.


----------



## Gasparlini (Apr 13, 2013)

Yep, Gaspar loves antlers too! We get him the StagBar ones, they look pricey but they last ages, and much safer than so-called 'indestructible' chew toys he's destroyed!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Doft antlers boy digs the marrow, but mostly nylabone flexible kind.


----------



## Moose7755 (Feb 10, 2013)

Are antlers ok for puppies? 9 weeks old? Or are they too hard for their puppy teeth?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We got Miles one at 10 weeks and did not have any trouble or bad reaction at that age.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

AS A PUP - THE COUCH !!!!!!! LOL


----------

